# Spring drum.....



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

When do people start fishing for bull reds in the spring?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think they do around here.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Someone ask the same question on FB. Usually there are none or very few caught in the local HR area. I would think that you would have to go somewhere up on the Va. Eastern shore to catch big drum.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sandbridge, Lip if you like the planks BBNWR if you prefer sand between you toes. I plan to start fishing for the pups around first week of April at Back Bay. Hopefully October will be open for night fishing again at bbnwr that's when the bull's are the best bet.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Ditto what Benji said. Around here the best is October but you can catch some in late April - early May. BBNWR is the best area for bulls, but expect a long drive and a long hike. Spring is good for black drum.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

When the whisteria bloom...They'll be here. 

~Ben


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I know all about the fall drum run. Asking about the spring drum because some guys at work were talking about it. 
Fishman, I'm the one that posted it on Vasurfcasters


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The big bulls show up around the Fishermans Island shoals as early as the 1st week in April, depending on water temps. Once the water hits 60 degrees.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't wait till it gets warmer. I got the itch bad right now lol


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

there was three bull drum caught in the er all over 30 inches two nights ago by the same guy . i do believe one was around 32 in and the other two over 36 inches. they are around in the ER just gotta find them.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I don't consider them bulls until they are over 40"


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Stumpdawg said:


> I don't consider them bulls until they are over 40"


i dont consider them bulls because theyre mostly sows................


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Stumpdog has drum ebola, not drum fever!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Have always thought it'd be possible to catch a spring drum down at BB. Haven't tried it yet and people say it's not possible. Who knows?


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Have always thought it'd be possible to catch a spring drum down at BB. Haven't tried it yet and people say it's not possible. Who knows?


I would think it would be possible too. Don't they migrate right through there on their way south? Would only make sense that they come back up that way too, so then should be able to catch them there. I'm certain pups will be there. I caught a couple in early - mid April up near LIP last year.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

In the spring from shore, you'll need a locale that faces southward.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

60 degree water temp


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Can anyone share any info on Chincoteague, Assateague islands spring run? I've never been there and thinking of going early May. Can you fish at night?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Benji, there's a marginal fishery for them at Chincoteague/Assateague in the spring. Unlike the fall run on the northern Banks where fish are fairly plentiful you're really going to need a horseshoe to score a spring drum from the shore. Your best bet is taking a charter to the Eastern Shore barrier islands if you want to fish the surf or take a boat to fish the shoals around Fisherman's Island.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

sand flea said:


> Benji, there's a marginal fishery for them at Chincoteague/Assateague in the spring. Unlike the fall run on the northern Banks where fish are fairly plentiful you're really going to need a horseshoe to score a spring drum from the shore. Your best bet is taking a charter to the Eastern Shore barrier islands if you want to fish the surf or take a boat to fish the shoals around Fisherman's Island.


Where should I inquire about a charter? Is it like a ferry deal or how does it work? Is it inexpensive?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Benji said:


> Where should I inquire about a charter? Is it like a ferry deal or how does it work? Is it inexpensive?


I would contact Chris Bait and Tackle in Capeville.
There are a couple of guides that will take you surf fishing over on the barrier islands.
Although, a friend with a boat and a little knowledge of the water, and you're in the game.
Closest launch spots to you would be Oyster, Red Bank, and Willis Wharf.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I would contact Chris Bait and Tackle in Capeville.
> There are a couple of guides that will take you surf fishing over on the barrier islands.
> Although, a friend with a boat and a little knowledge of the water, and you're in the game.
> Closest launch spots to you would be Oyster, Red Bank, and Willis Wharf.


Thanks, I've been digging all over the Internet and could only find one company that offers a water taxi to hog island. Really interested in the islands down around Fisherman's, specifically a inlet called red drum drain, the name really got the curiosity going. Very much appreciate the info.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone try to fish for puppy drum in the inlets around va beach in the winter? I heard people been catching some alongside trout in there and it piqued my curiosity.


----------

